# Bullet fragments in ground venison



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

After reading about the lead fragments found in some ground venison in North Dakota, I had about a dozen packages of my ground venison and venison sausage x-rayed at work. The last two years I have switched my family almost completely over to venison. I have two young daughters and I had to know.

Four of the packages had what the tech described as very dense fragments in them. We did not take the packages apart to see what they were, but he said they looked like metal to him. It was too dense for bone, and he added that it was very small pieces whatever it was. There were multiple pieces however.

That was not what I wanted to hear. If my wife found out, it would be the end of the ground venison. I am going to remove the contaminated packages from our store and switch to copper bullets in the fall.

I have used a local processor the past two years that does a very good job but I may buy a grinder and do my own in the future.

Just thought I would let ya'll know what I found. It is something to think about especially if you have kids. For myself, I just can't take the chance.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, I am going to keep using lead. Our forfathers where fine with all that lead so I think I will be just fine.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Couple of things in your post that got my attention. First you had the deer processed. I worked one fall in a locker plant cutting deer. I have never taken an animal in since. While most trim OK, speed is what is needed and also some processors see that meat as wasted profit since most times ground meat goes into things like pressed jerky and sausage. The customer pays for the amount of finished product if you get my drift.

I would have liked to had my sausage and ground deer checked to see if any fragments showed up. I bet mine would have come out free and clear.

By the way the hatch on coots looks good for you guys this fall!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I totally agree Ron. The only meat I will take in for sausage or pepper sticks is the meat I have trimmed myself. Otherwise your going to be eating the same things you get in wieners, lips to bung.


----------

